# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Titaniumdioxide

## Berdien1952

Vanaf 1 januari is het merk van mijn medicatie veranderd hierin blijkt nu titaniumdioxide te zitten. Heb hierdoor meer hoofdpijn en maagpijn. Kan ik weer terug naar de vorige medicatie?

----------

